# مشكلة محيرانى (على صندوق رسايل الياهو9



## ابو البراء (24 سبتمبر 2007)

فى الفترة الاخيرة ظهرت حكاية ياهو بيتاbeta بتخلى الرسايل اللى على الinbox تظهر كده فى بعضها ازاى ارجعها للصيغة الاصلية؟
او للشكل القديم العادى


----------



## ابو البراء (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشكلة محيرانى (على صندوق رسايل الياهو9*

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christin (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشكلة محيرانى (على صندوق رسايل الياهو9*

_في الايميل من فوق هتلاقي كلمة switch back
اضغط عليها هيرجع الايميل للشكل القديم_


----------



## ابو البراء (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشكلة محيرانى (على صندوق رسايل الياهو9*



> في الايميل من فوق هتلاقي كلمة switch back
> اضغط عليها هيرجع الايميل للشكل القديم


الف الف الف شكر


----------

